# Water Wisteria turning yellow



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2016)

My water wisteria is turning yellow with the new leaves at the tip. Also i see brown patches (may be diatom algae??) on the leaves. Got this brown patch all of a sudden yesterday.

Can you let me know what they are and how to avoid them? Please advice.

Here are my tank details:
10 gallon with no fish at the moment (2 months old, cycled)
Life-Glo Fluorescent Bulb, 15 Watt, 18 Inches (full spectrum)
Tank is closer to a window but no direct sunlight
Half planted (for about 2+ weeks)
DIY CO2 (0.5 bps)
Eco complete with inert substrate on top
No other ferts yet (thinking to go dry micronutrients route or root tab)

Plan is to keep my tank in low light with DIY CO2 and ferts (dry micronutrients or root tab)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

The answer is in your own information. Think about it your have an inert substrate, no fish and your not dosing anything. Plants need to eat.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2016)

I guess eco complete is not inert. I have the gravel on top but beneath there is eco complete. 

Also I dose ammonia to keep the cycle going and do partial water changes bi-weekly.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I guess eco complete is not inert. I have the gravel on top but beneath there is eco complete.
> 
> Also I dose ammonia to keep the cycle going and do partial water changes bi-weekly.


Eco is pretty much inert. You dosing co2 and giving light. you need to dose Macros and Micros or at least provide root tabs or Seachem Flourish for the micros and fish waste and food for the macros.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Iron Deficiency in Hygrophila difformis by Marcio_Moraes « Deficiency Finder

Add iron...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

jeffkrol said:


> Iron Deficiency in Hygrophila difformis by Marcio_Moraes « Deficiency Finder
> 
> Add iron...


He's not dosing anything in inert substrate and there's nothing in the tank, plus he using co2. He needs to dose period. What's the point of telling him to dose Iron. That will not solve his problem, just because the plant looks yellow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2016)

ah got it. That explains why my other plant is stunned as well. I thought its just my plant. Wish i knew better about eco before. I will order the ferts right away. Thanks a lot for your time and advice.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

houseofcards said:


> He's not dosing anything in inert substrate and there's nothing in the tank, plus he using co2. He needs to dose period. What's the point of telling him to dose Iron. That will not solve his problem, just because the plant looks yellow.


Yea, agree somewhat but the green veins on the chlorotic new leaves is fairly indicative of a macro deficiency (iron,maganese,magnesium).

I also assumed Eco complete had "some" value.. apparently not..Plants are only 2 weeks old and light is "relatively" low..


> Half planted (for about 2+ weeks)


and has some Nitrates by now.


> Also I dose ammonia to keep the cycle going and do partial water changes bi-weekly.


OK add iron and root tabs (half kidding) or dosing.. 

Is Eco-Complete inert substrate? How come? - Aquarium Plants - Barr Report


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2016)

*Further update*

Further update to my tank:
4 CPDs (dont know where the 5th is gone)
PPS-Pro dosing for low light
Removed the driftwood (too much diatoms on it and felt somehow this could be a source)
Cranked up CO2 to 2 bps
Completely planted now (to outcompete diatoms)
may introduce some chili rasboras next week.

While I am updating my tank, wisteria is now completely covered with diatoms (see pic) and also on the gravels. I am planning to leave it like it and hoping them to be outcompeted. Meanwhile, I am open to take suggestions if i can do something else better or correct.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Diatoms come from free silicates.."Usually" they will go away on their own...

Diatoms. What are they and how can I get rid of them?
The Dreaded Diatom Bloom


----------

